# MineCraft wont work on Windows 8!



## ProLoks (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey I installed Windows 8 yesterday and ya ummm I didn't really like put windows 7 onto a disk xD so its like barley gone but I have HP and recovery disks that came with my laptop anyway when I installed windows 8 all of my stuff were there but when I opened MineCraft.exe enter my username and pass then press login I get this error:


Bad video card drivers! 
----------------------- 
Minecraft was unable to start because it failed to find an accelerated OpenGL mode.
This can usually be fixed by updating the video card drivers.

--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT 7fe0271 --------
Generated 3/3/12 9:15 AM
Minecraft: Minecraft 1.2.3
OS: Windows NT (unknown) (amd64) version 6.2
Java: 1.6.0_31, Sun Microsystems Inc.
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (mixed mode), Sun Microsystems Inc.
LWJGL: 2.4.2
[failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:185)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:311)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:856)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:784)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:765)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:230)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:650)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT 93cdeded ----------


I don't have a bad video card at all I got intel pentim inside and I have a HP laptop I got it like a few months ago. Anywho's why this is happening?
MineCraft worked on Windows 7 but not Windows 8 please help me and post a comment below thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It Beta software and their are no drivers written for it yet.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Basically like wrench97 said, with no drivers the game is probably not currently compatible with Windows 8. You may just have to wait until Windows 8 is fully released.


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree as well...windows 8 is still a beta so theres tons of incompatability issues and im sure tons of support issues...hopefully time will tell...


----------



## UKZz HELLRAISER (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate people who think they know it all about something... :banghead:
Windows 8 is Windows 7 reconstructed. Not in coding terms. Any drivers that work in Windows Vista will work in Windows 7, any working in Windows 7 will work in Windows 8. Just because it doesn't say "Designed for Windows 8" or "Compatible with Windows 8" doesn't mean they definitely won't work.:cussing:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Indeed. And for the drivers that don't want to load, just run them in compatibility for either Windows 7 or Vista SP2 and make sure you launch as Admin, and it'll work just fine.

Even games that don't want to launch at first. Do that above and they all work too.


----------



## UKZz HELLRAISER (Jun 25, 2012)

Finally someone who understands!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*bows*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

UKZz HELLRAISER said:


> I hate people who think they know it all about something... :banghead:
> Windows 8 is Windows 7 reconstructed. Not in coding terms. Any drivers that work in Windows Vista will work in Windows 7, any working in Windows 7 will work in Windows 8. Just because it doesn't say "Designed for Windows 8" or "Compatible with Windows 8" doesn't mean they definitely won't work.:cussing:


Check the date the thread was started, it was the unknown devolper preview:facepalm:


----------

